# The old cat vs. dog debate



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am having a cat vs. dog debate on Facebook with some friends, it's quite heated  So I'm interested in what everyone here thinks, just for a bit of fun.

_Are you a cat person or a dog person?_

I like both but prefer cats.

Also P.S. guys make sure to keep it friendly keep it fun as per the board rules. I probably don't have to say that here because we're a good bunch  but just try not to offend anyone. Have fun


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love cats, but am allergic to them  Personality-wise I am partial to dogs. Good old, down-to-earth, goofy and lovable dogs. Cats are great, though. I have a barn cat and adore him. They are very comical, I just seem to have deeper relationships with dogs.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am a dog preson


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Awh, being allergic to cats is a my nightmare. They give me a bit of hayfever but thankfully not full on allergic


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love both, but I have dogs. I'd love to have a cat to help keep away the vermin, but one of my dogs is not cat friendly....very small prey drive....he's a bad boy...

I do love a cat with dog traits (comes when you call, does tricks, etc). I'm NOT a fan of cats who are moody and mean.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Both, I love my dogs...and so do my Siamese cats...they are dog crazy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like both, but I do like how my dogs run up and greet me. That might be just because I just got four puppies.  But, I LOVE kitties too! I have 8, so really, that can't mean I don't like them!

Here are my boys (I love this picture, I walked in the bathroom and all three of them were staring at me!) :


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I love both.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Dogs taste much better. Cats have too much grease.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You need to make a poll :3 doggies!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I like both! I miss my milking partner Oskar(siamese mix) He was more like a dog then a cat. He did all the chores with me. My lab wants to do chores with me and I let him in the goat pen when none of the girls are looking, he loves the little treats they leave behind especially when they are frozen! I know gross but he's a dog and well dogs love poop. I guess that expalins his chit eating grin.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad to see nobody hear really hates cats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a dog person, but don't mind cats!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a dog person but I do love my kitties too! They are so different! Like I tell my husband, "a dog lives to serve you. A cat only sticks around because of what YOU can do for HER!" Lol!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a dog person hubby is a cat person we have 4 dogs and no cats


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm a dog lover but do have an indoor cat.......I've got a spoiled rotten pug, a catahoula, and a mutt


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am a total cat person. We have 3 horrible dogs who spend their lives digging out of the property and chasing the neighbor and his horse while they are on trail rides :wallbang: I do, however, love our little Yorkie boy Chewbacca. He can count as a Wookiee I guess 

Kitties are so special and wonderful. They can be so mean sometimes, but the lovey ones are so nice to have around. And kittens.... oh kittens... --


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

TrinityRanch said:


> And kittens.... oh kittens...


Oh please no not the kittens! Kittens kill my life, I just want I adopt every single one of them. 
I'm glad you prefer cats


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I've always been an animal lover. So I love and have both. But if I could only have one and not the other, it would be a dog. But I can't imagine ever having to make that choice!


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

8 dogs and 4 cats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Im.completely a cat person. I.always figured if i didnt.meet a parnet i would turn into a crazy goat and cat lady. I like cats because they are indpendant. I hate dogs that are at you all the time.like "love.me! Love me! Pat.me! Play with.me!" and follow.me.round everywhere. I like cats cos they do their oqn thing but are also affectionate. Although my two cats are a bit.more like dogs. They follow you round etc. Cats are drawn to me. In.constrast, i like.dogs cos i like all animals but dogs dont naturally come.to me. If we are at the dog park, other dogs will run over and say hello to my dpg, my friend, my.partner and ignore me. My.partner is a dpgnperson, all dogs gravitate towards him. Thats why we have a.labrador. He is everything i hate in a dpg, clingy and needy but.ofncourse i.still love him.even though he annoys the hell.out of.me.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

lol keren! I'm the same way. I don't like clingy dogs, although we do seem to end up with all the towns strays. Clyde, my beagle was a stray. I am more of a cat person though. We have two cats out of the same litter one is long hair and the other is short hair. The long hair one is mine and her name is Minnie. She sleeps with me at night, she tries to lay in between me and my laptop and she lays on my lap whenver there's not a computer in it. She's really sweet. I'm very partial to cats. I don't know why I jsut have been and probably always will be.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Keren that's exactly how I am and how I feel about dogs and cats.  I love the way that with cats, you come home and they sit there looking happy an meowing and wanting pats but dogs just go nuts and I can't stand it


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I like both, but I like dogs a little more because I feel safer when I am home alone.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is true as well, whenever I hear I noise, I feel safer knowing the dog will bark if there's anything there.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Both! They are both precious in their own ways


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Cats hate me, literally, I am not their person. There's just something they don't like about me. That's okay though, after seeing my mother in laws cats pissing in the stove burners, beds, and along the walls and pooping everywhere, I wouldn't have one in the house. If anyone wants to hear the rest of the story, they will have to PM me. Let's just say that you couldn't take cat food outside to feed. You had to cut the bag and drop it out the window. 
Now, don't get me wrong, I don't dislike them. I almost always have 1 to 3 feral cats that I feed and care for as much as I can. I have a gray tabby living under my shed right now. He will be fed as long as he chooses to stay.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That sounds like one horrible cat O_O


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try about 30 cats


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my god... I thought having 5 cats was crazy enough.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, it was bad, and It's okay now. She has 6 that we made sure were fixed. You like stories, I'll Pm you this one.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love stories


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I love stories too 

I am kind of ambivalent about Cats..... been thinking about getting a barn cat but would never have a house cat... New Mexico is very windy & I literally have to wipe sand off of the table & counters..... adding cat hair & prints might send me over the edge!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think for me it all depends on the dog\cat's personality. I really dislike moody cats and some dogs. But overall I like both.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hahaha.... My cat is moody, but not in a violent way. Just sometimes she is absolutely in love with you and won't go away, but if something is bothering her, she is the hugest snob in existence. But never mean


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I like both dogs and cats, but am definitely a cat person. We have a coonhound and love him but he is always too close, just a very in your face kind of dog. He also goes nuts barking like crazy when he's outside and can see the goats and chickens, or when he looks at them out the window. Not sure how to break him of that. We adopted him recently as an adult dog.

I have a black cat that we inherited (previous owners left him here, long story) he is one of the best cats I have ever had. Just a very special personality, he loves me so much and I think he's appreciative of me saving him. He follows me down to the barn every morning and evening to feed the goats. If he's not sleeping in the showroom, he's always perched on a chair in my shop next to me while I work, keeping me company, sometimes watching very closely. He also goes squirrel hunting in the back woods with my boyfriend and I. This cat loves to hunt and is an excellent mouser in the barn. We shot a squirrel and couldn't recover it (buried in a brush pile wounded) we had to give up on the squirrel but the next day here comes the cat with the squirrel in his mouth bringing it home to us.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I only have 8, 4 in the house. There is always cat hair in our food, I have given up on picking it all out. I used to have 14.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I only have 5 cats!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..........
Oh, wait. Add 5 wild ones also....
......
..............
And 9 kittens


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have four cats and three dogs... I honestly always thought I was more partial to dogs... Then I got a goat!! And to be honest I could live without cats AND dogs now!! I do love all my critters! But the goats have stole my heart! I also love my two ferrets!!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I dont like cats that need constant love, but They are good on mouse watch.
I love dogs that can be by my side sometimes but still dont need contest love also. I guess I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

So... I have 8 cats, four young puppies (two who are yet to be pottytrained), and 2 adult dogs. I will say that I adore both!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Strangely enough my cats are longhaired (persian cross) and my dog is shorthaired (Labrador) but weekly I sweep up an entire Labrador's worth of black hair off the floor. There is T Bone hair in everything. I even open tupperware containers and find it inside the container. Never any cat hair around. Weird.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dog hair disgusts me haha

But yes my older cats have short, thicker hair that gets on and in everything, but my long haired cat has silky very fine hair and it doesn't get everywhere. It kinda just stays on the cat or sticks to the carpet where she washes herself.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

keren said:


> Strangely enough my cats are longhaired (persian cross) and my dog is shorthaired (Labrador) but weekly I sweep up an entire Labrador's worth of black hair off the floor. There is T Bone hair in everything. I even open tupperware containers and find it inside the container. Never any cat hair around. Weird.


Yeah, short haired animals tend to shed more than long haired. I have no idea why but that is true, which is why there are always little short cat fur in my food!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with the short shedding more than long. When we firt got our golden retriever people worned us about shedding but she doesn't shed that much. But when we to in a lab for CCI Canines Companions for Independence we were sick of black hair EVERYWHERE!


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

People are temporary, cats are forever!dogs are good though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really old post.


----------

